# Round-up Plant Back Restrictions for Grass Hay



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Got a field with whatever native grasses are on it. I'd like to take a very early cutting next spring and then hit it with Round-up and plant Teff afterwards.

Later that year, I'd like to hit the field again with Round-up and fall plant Timothy.

Anyone know the plant back restrictions for Timothy and Teff for glyophate/Round-up for these grasses? I don't see any specific reference to them on the label - maybe I'm missing. Absent the label, anyone have experience planting Timothy or Teff after a Round-up application?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If you spray your hay prior to cutting you will usually get better results.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

leeave96 said:


> Got a field with whatever native grasses are on it. I'd like to take a very early cutting next spring and then hit it with Round-up and plant Teff afterwards.
> 
> Later that year, I'd like to hit the field again with Round-up and fall plant Timothy.
> 
> ...


You are not supposed to disturb the sprayed vegetation(tillage) for five days to ensure a proper kill(absorption) of the sprayed vegetation. Otherwise, there is no "plant back" restrictions on glyphosate.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

For the crop you are planting I believe my PowerMax label would say something like you can spray Roundup before planting during planting after planting but before the crop has emerged.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks! I had recalled 5-7 days, thanks for confirming. If it had been 30+ days that would throw a wrench into my plans.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bill, I have done exactly what you are planning to do multiple times, sprayed mixed grass with Gly, then teff, then Timothy. Biggest issue is making sure you have a good kill before planting new grass. And as mentioned above, if you spray right after cutting, it won't work as well, Waiting several weeks for the grass to start going again gives better results and if you don't get a good kill, you won't get a good stand of teff or timothy. I drilled og after teff that had been sprayed by the coop but they forgot to put the gly in the tank first. Where lodging had killed the teff I got a great stand, where the teff was still vibrant, virtually no OG survived. I now wait untli I see the sprayed vegetation getting sick before I waste good seed.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Last year, I had an OG field that I took the first cutting off of. Waited about 10 days, hit it with RU, planted beans. Waited until beans where about 8" tall, hit it with RU again. No grass problems, yield was about 45 bpa. Other bean fields yielded about 55 bpa.

I was pleased.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yield was how much? 

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Yield was how much?
> 
> Regards, Mike


45--I say, I say, 45 bpa, boy.

Ralph

Doing my Foghorn Leghorn impression.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Regards, Mike


Made my day! Great way to start the morning.

Thank you,

Ralph


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Vol said:


> Regards, Mike


????


----------

